# New Road Bike Day! Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 9.0



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Got my new road bike today. Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 9.0. Frameset is June 2014. 

Full Carbon Frame/Forks/Post.

Sram Red Groupset

Mavic R-SYS Exalith wheels.

Ritchey Carbon bars and Ritchey Carbon stem.

Selle Italia SLR Saddle.

Need to get the bike fully assembled yet but she's coming
in on my scales at 6.1kgs!! That's for a 58cm frame. Very
light bike. The UCI minimum weight limit is 6.8kgs.


I'll get pics posted when I finish building her but she's the same
as the ones below:


----------



## flo (Jan 23, 2015)

Aaaaargh, high levels of envy. I've been staring at the canyon website for a considerable amount of hours this week and pretty much want them all. At least a mountain bike (totally undecided which one) and the Airoad. 
Envy aside, congrats! Enjoy! And don't crash her!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow nice bike!!
Those wheels are also crazy light, my brother has a set.

That bike is just begging to go climb something steep!

Come out to Antibbies France in May, my brother and I are going to be doing some climbing!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 1, 2015)

My carbon pedals finally arrived and bike
is now complete. No chance of getting out
on it yet as you can see from the pics:


----------



## asher (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't even ride, but new bikes are crazy hot.


----------



## guofaslw (Mar 25, 2015)

well,That bike is just begging to go climb something steep!thanks


----------



## MikeH (Mar 25, 2015)

Seconded on the IDER statement, but that thing is hot.


----------

